# When to be Agile? :-)



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Maddie and I have been practicing agility now since last Spring. She's young (now 18 months), and I'm older, so we've been taking it slow with jumping and weaving. We're now moving into beginning to know the basics. I just bought weave poles and we're doing that a couple of times a day (go weave!). She's quite reliable with them.

We're just starting on _back crosses_ (that's going to take a while I believe) and _go_ and _out_ but she can do all the equipment just fine. She's careful but steady on the teeter and I give her all the time she needs. 

She works great off leash, not a problem in the world. 

I've talked to my trainer and she thinks we will be ready to compete come Spring. 

So what level of competence did you guys have when you started agility and what kind of trials did you sign up for?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Bumping this up, so someone will answer


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Gosh. Really, no one has any pointers?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think it really is individual. Your instructor will be the best person to help you decide what to enter. I have been taking beginner agility since January, I'm in the 4th level, and we are not even remotely close to being ready to trial.

I'm sure you will get more replies tomorrow, this time of night there are not as many people on the board.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I waited until Selli was 2 to start jumping her at full height, but I know many people who jump full height before that time. I would go to a trial and check out the dogs in the introductory levels and see how your skills compare to theirs. 

Also look at different organizations to see what their introductory level is. I know in CPE the basic level does not include the weaves or the teeter while in AKC they are included.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

This is another case of "depends on the dog". From the sounds of you training I think your trainer is on track. 

I trained Belle for 2+ years but initially never intended on trialing. Just taking the class was my plan. Boy have I moved on from that LOL. Gabby was just 18 months old. Her weaves and contacts were solid. We were training on excellent/master level courses. But Gabby was much more ready than most her age. 

You comment on your abilities. First of all don't let that bother you, your dog can learn to work with you. Distance, "go" and "out" will be your friend. Just work to be smooth, and communicate in a timely manner, they learn to work away. 

If you dog is running courses more challenging than they will see in novice, and being consistent, I think you are ready to try. 

My trainer when I started only trained on master level courses. She would break down into small pieces for novice dogs. I remember walking my first novice course and thinking "I can do this!" That's when I knew we were ready. Go watch trials so you know what to expect. 

Enjoy the journey. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

It certainly depends on the dog and the handler. I think most dogs should get about a year of training prior to being ring ready. Young pups should not be jumping, weaving or contacts at full height until growth plates are closed (depends on the dog). 

I think if your instructor thinks you are ready she is the best one to answer.

I started competing with Mira at 17 months old.


----------

